# White legs



## chillyuk (14 Mar 2010)

Took a leisurely ride down to High Beach in Epping Forest this morning. Spring has definately sprung. All these little lilly white things poking out from under shorts. When I looked again I realised they were legs. So many riders giving their legs a taste of early season sunshine (including me).


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2010)

My lily whites might make an appearance this week <now,where did I put that Dove Summer Glow?>


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2010)

yep.. looks like the shorts will make a first appearance this year for the forthcoming weeks commute.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2010)

Johnsons holiday skin is very good


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2010)

No where near warm enough for any part of my legs to make an appearance, and when it is, the reveal will start at the ankles and work its way upwards.


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2010)

Last week I wore my 'summer' shoes for the 1st time,feet were freezing so there's no way I was ready for shorts.Next week looks warmer though and I'm on early shift so hoping for some nice warm rides home at 2pm.
3/4 length's might be prepared.


----------



## jethro10 (15 Mar 2010)

summerdays said:


> No where near warm enough for any part of my legs to make an appearance, and when it is, the reveal will start at the ankles and work its way upwards.



Phew!
thought it was just me. Way too cold still...

Jeff


----------



## Vidor06 (15 Mar 2010)

I have worn shorts the entire winter. Now I am new to the whole cycle commuting (every day since last August bar the thick snow) and my commute is only 6 miles but surely I am not the only one. My legs are hi-viz as they are so white.


----------



## GilesM (16 Mar 2010)

Summer shoes and three quarter baggies last Saturday, it was warm ish, just seemed a bit strange having bear shins and snow on the ground.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2010)

Lovely and sunny coming home today,but was very cold this morning so I was all wrapped up,though I did un-zip my jacket slightly on way home


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2010)

Shorts.. but with knee warmers at the moment


----------



## Debian (16 Mar 2010)

Vidor06 said:


> I have worn shorts the entire winter. Now I am new to the whole cycle commuting (every day since last August bar the thick snow) and my commute is only 6 miles but surely I am not the only one. My legs are hi-viz as they are so white.



+1

Wearing shorts all winter. Though when it was really cold (-5 or so) I did wear tights as well.

All this week it's been shorts, t-shirt and a light jacket.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Mar 2010)

Been scaring motorists for the past three weeks with my lovely white pins......they go pink after a while so it's not too bad LOL


----------



## Cubist (16 Mar 2010)

Had mine out in the sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## OliverAmoros (19 Mar 2010)

chillyuk said:


> Took a leisurely ride down to High Beach in Epping Forest this morning. Spring has definately sprung. All these little lilly white things poking out from under shorts. When I looked again I realised they were legs. So many riders giving their legs a taste of early season sunshine (including me).



Bring on the sunshine for some long summer rides


----------

